# Found/Created Sketchup ideas



## designerboy (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

With the amount of quite ordinary sketchup models out there in sketchup 3D warehouse land, wondered if people were interested in posting screen grabs/models of what they have created (or found links) - on a wood working theme, of course…

TO START THE BALL ROLLING….
Sketchup model/design of a resawing jig for the bandsaw.
Just something i came across tonight while surfing,
all credit to the author of the site:

http://sketchupbydawn.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Very interesting post. For those of us on the steep side of the learning curve this would be one asset to overcome the frustration inherent with the learning process. I am not sure how much contributory effort, I for instance, could provide initially but gaining an understanding of the software's operations would enable me to make a contribution later on.


----------



## designerboy (Jan 17, 2008)

There are some very good resources (including video podcasts) for learning this software, I have used others, but this kills in terms of no rendering times, instant results, quick ruff, or super accurate - depending upon the requirements.

Its 12:00am here in Sydney Australia now, so i will follow-up with a few fast track basics that will no doubt help those with who are having challenges. I learnt the software effectively enough in about 2 hours while designing a chopsaw station/timber rack (will post model), (and for the record, I am a designer, no geek)

I sound like a sketch-up evangalist, but I have no ties, other than its good and free!
Good night.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

SketchUp continues to kick my butt every time I try to do something useful. But…, I am a stubborn Norwegian.


----------



## Treefarmer (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't yet built this table but the chair is done.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/947

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Treefarmer/blog/1220


----------

